# Turkey salad sandwich spread...can I simply follow a tuna salad recipe?



## Anita (Feb 14, 2006)

I have some defrosting turkey slices that I want to make into turkey salad for sandwiches, but I don't want to add any pickle relish (just because I'm not fond of pickle relish).  Is turkey so much blander than tuna that it actually NEEDS something to "kick it up"?


----------



## Debbie (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe try these???

Turkey salad recipe

*INGREDIENTS:*

3 cups diced, cooked turkey
1/2 cup bottled French dressing
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 cup thinly sliced green onion
4 to 6 lettuce cups (Bibb or iceberg lettuce)
4 to 6 slices bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
*PREPARATION:*
In medium bowl combine turkey and dressing. Cover and let marinate in refrigerator for 1 to 2 hours. Drain excess marinade; fold in mayonnaise, lemon juice and onion. To serve, spoon salad into lettuce cups; top with bacon.
Makes 4 to 6 servings.


Turkey Sandwich


2 slices good tasting, firm white bread
2 to 3 tablespoons cream cheese, at room temperature
1 whole scallion, thin sliced (optional)
2 to 3 tablespoons cranberry sauce

A generous amount of thin-sliced turkey (light or dark meat is your call)
Dark, grainy mustard (like Gulden's)
1 leaf of lettuce
Mayonnaise
1. Spread 1 slice of bread with the cream cheese. Sprinkle with scallions, then spread with the cranberry sauce. Top with turkey. Spread a generous film of mustard over the turkey. Top with the lettuce. Then spread a thin film of mayonnaise over the second slice of bread. Put the sandwich together. Cut in half or quarters, and enjoy.

Barbecued Turkey On A Bun

1 small onion, chopped
1/2 medium-sized green pepper, chopped and seeded
1/2 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
1 lb ground turkey
1 6-oz can tomato paste, no salt added
1/2 cup water
2 tsp Dijon-style mustard
1/2 tsp garlic powder
6 whole-grand sandwich rolls

Heat pineapple juice in frying pan over medium heat. Add chopped
onion and green pepper and cook over medium heat until onion is
softened. Turn heat up to medium-high and add ground turkey. Cook
until turkey is light brown. In medium bowl, mix tomato paste,
water, mustard and garlic powder. Add to turkey and simmer 30
minutes. Serve on whole-grain rolls. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Anita, if you don't care for sweet relish, how about adding mayo, a little green onion or even some red onion, celery, apple and walnut to your mix..We enjoy it this way. It's great on a toasted buttered sub roll or a pita.
Add a little of your favorite lettuce and you have a great sandwich, or fill a half ov a cantaloupe and use as a salad.

kadesma


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 14, 2006)

I never use pickle relish in my chicken salad. Just celery, chicken, mayo, tarragon.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 14, 2006)

This is a recipe I came up with several years ago.
 
Yes, it is based on tuna but works just fine with chicken or turkey.
 
You may wish to add a bit of salt, as needed.
 
Guess you would need about 3/4 lb of turkey instead of the tuna, but we never really measure this stuff. And just adjust ingredients to what you have, it is very forgiving.
** 
*AuntDot’s Curried Tuna Salad *
* *​*Ingredients*
3 (6 Oz) cans of well-drained tuna *
1 cup diced celery
4 Tb. finely diced onion (or to taste)
1 Tb curry powder** (or to taste)
2 Tsp garlic powder (or to taste)
3/8-1/2 cup mayonnaise (or to taste)
 
Place all ingredients in a 1quart (or larger bowl) and blend thoroughly.
 
Serve on any type of bread but you could also use toasted club/kaiser/hoagie rolls with lettuce and tomato or very thinly sliced pickles as garnish (if desired). Can also be served on melba toast, toast points or crackers as canapés (top with a slice of pimento-stuffed olive if you want to get fancy).
 
*I use the cheapest tuna; with all of the curry powder used in this recipe it would be a waste to use s****y albacore.
**I use Jamaican curry powder (Hot style) from the brand called Blue Mountain Country.  If you use a milder curry powder and would like to spice it up, just add several (or more) dashes of hot sauce or cayenne.  We really like the Jamaican curry powder.
 
NOTE: I like spicy oniony/garlicy foods so you may want to reduce the amounts of curry powder, onion and garlic powder.


----------



## Constance (Feb 14, 2006)

I like chopped hardboiled eggs, Miracle Whip Lite, and the sweet relish that you don't like. You could replace the relish with chopped green olives and/or the crumbled bacon. 
I make a tuna salad that would work great with your turkey:
Cut a French loaf in half lengthwise, and pull out most of the inside, leaving a 3/4 to 1" thick shell. Mix your chopped turkey with mayo or Miracle Whip, chopped olives, chopped hard-boiled eggs, and half-inch cubes of Velveeta. (You can sub cheese of your  choice.) Spoon into loaf halves, Wrap in foil, and put into 350 degree oven for about 10 minutes. Check, and if filling is hot, open up foil and turn on low broil until top is slightly browned and bubbly. Slice and serve. 

You can do this with tuna, turkey, chicken or ham. It's really good!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

I do a very similar thing to CJ's idea, also with leftover chicken breasts, with apple, walnuts, and raisins... sort of a variation of Waldorf salad.

Also wonderful mixture is with avocado, some crumbled crispy bacon and toasted chopped cashew, tossed in a mixture of mayo and sourcream.


----------



## Constance (Feb 14, 2006)

Licia, you guys are sure fancier than I am...all your stuff sounds so good!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Licia, you guys are sure fancier than I am...all your stuff sounds so good!


 
Hey Connie, your version sounds yummy, too.. the only thing being that I prefer mayo to Miracle whip... in any case you are definetely ahead of me when it comes to sourdough bread!!   (ah, and I will always cherish that apple cake recipe!!)


----------



## ironchef (Feb 14, 2006)

Aunt Dot had a good suggestion. Curry always goes well in a turkey/chicken salad recipe. Diced apples also goes well with the curry too.


----------



## mish (Feb 14, 2006)

It's not a turkey salad, but...

How about a turkey, swiss, avacado, mayo, tomato and red onion sammich?  A slice of bacon, couldn't hurt either.

OR

Thanksgiving revisited

On a slice of bread, layer turkey, gravy, mashed taters and cranberry sauce on top - open-faced.

Salad greens of choice, turkey, strawberries, red onions, mushrooms, croutons and vinaigrette or dressing of choice..


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 15, 2006)

Chopped turkey, some chopped onion, s/p and miracle whip. Mix together and enjoy. Simple is good too.


----------

